# Because Racecar.



## leeroix (Aug 14, 2013)

What a sweet ride. This is the Muscle Milk RS Spyder after a complete restoration. Just got sold to some lucky SOB. Sadly, this car will probably never see the track again...

But there is another...


Muscle Milk RS Spyder side view by keips66, on Flickr



Muscle Milk RS Spyder by keips66, on Flickr
More to come...


----------



## leeroix (Aug 15, 2013)

Muscle Milk Porsche RS Spyder by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## leeroix (Aug 15, 2013)

Forgot to mention, these are 5 shot HDR's


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 15, 2013)

really like the head on shot. first one doesnt do much for me. think just because of the bland wall behind the car.


----------



## leeroix (Aug 15, 2013)

^Yeah I know what you mean. I dont get all excited about that one either. But they wanted a shot against that wall, so I tried to do the best I could.


----------



## leeroix (Aug 15, 2013)

Maybe I could black out the wall? Make it look real sinister? coming out of the dark?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 15, 2013)

How does one step IN to this vehicle?  Can you stand on the fender to step in?


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2013)

There are several vintage car racing series in the world.

A lot of people who buy cars like that put them on a racetrack.

Sometimes they crash their expensive cars too.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 15, 2013)

leeroix said:


> Maybe I could black out the wall? Make it look real sinister? coming out of the dark?




I'd proalby play with it and see how that looks. just maybe darken a bit, keep there eyes on the car


----------



## leeroix (Aug 15, 2013)

Hows this?

MM-sideedit by keips66, on Flickr
You "jump" in carefully.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 15, 2013)

look MUCH better imho.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah, def. like that a lot better.


----------



## runnah (Aug 15, 2013)

KmH said:


> There are several vintage car racing series in the world.
> 
> A lot of people who buy cars like that put them on a racetrack.
> 
> Sometimes they crash their expensive cars too.



As nature indented!


----------



## leeroix (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok, I was thinking about the floor, and how I needed to desaturate it a bit to even things out...



MM-sideedit by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## leeroix (Aug 16, 2013)

Muscle Milk RS Spyder by keips66, on Flickr
Fixed the floor...


----------



## leeroix (Aug 17, 2013)

Muscle Milk Rear by keips66, on Flickr

Ok, so... Here are the the things I noticed I could try for next time...
Position the tires so "Michelin" is vertical in all the shots. Try to get some better lighting - Big studio lights that stretch the length of the car and diffuse nicely would help. Instead I had only the fluorescents that dangled from the ceiling for all of these. Which contributed to the glares on the walls, and various hotspots on the car itself. The IDEA would be to get nice looooong glares to accentuate the body lines of the car... but hey, Im not there yet, I can see it in my mind, but have no resources to get it done - especially, on location.
Move the car so the big ass crack in the cement is not positioned near the rear wheels.
Use a squeegee on the cement to really spread the water and press it into the surface to aid in the reflections (especially on the front shot) -which was the only shot water was used...
Really missing my 24-70 thats in the shop for repair... my 50 came through for these in a pinch...
Ummm....
Anything else?


----------



## leeroix (Aug 17, 2013)

Engine by keips66, on Flickr
The business end...


----------



## Braineack (Aug 18, 2013)

are those runners wrapped, or just a really bad cast?


----------



## KmH (Aug 18, 2013)

The exhaust headers are coated. They are welded up in sections from from steel tubing instead of being cast.

At racing speeds the headers get red hot and add substantial heat to the engine compartment.
Heat kills electronics, and that type of engine has a lot of electronics.


----------



## KmH (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Braineack (Aug 18, 2013)

crazy, looks like a really bad SS cast.


----------



## leeroix (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah the alternator is tucked away underneath those headers with the regulator detached and in a separate location, each with its own ventilation pipe from the front of the car... you can imagine, the conditions are extreme.


----------



## leeroix (Aug 19, 2013)

topangle by keips66, on Flickr



top by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## leeroix (Aug 19, 2013)

^Any Ideas for that one? The floor is not looking right...


----------



## CoBilly (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome shots! I live this car so much, it was so sweet watching it run at Sebring


----------



## leeroix (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok. wanted to showcase some of the carbon fibre treatment. I cant tell how you how clean this thing is.



FrontNaked by keips66, on Flickr

Thoughts on processing? or any other thing you guys notice?


----------



## leeroix (Nov 23, 2013)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/57608223@N05/11018996276]
	
[/URL]


----------



## leeroix (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## mariohn (Nov 23, 2013)

Awsome shots!!


----------



## lambertpix (Nov 23, 2013)

Loving this set.  I hope the car sees duty in some vintage races in the future, but regardless, these shots are very nice.  Have you seen any of the stuff Scott Kelby's done on lighting cars?  (ex: My First Studio Car Shoot (plus behind-the-scenes) | Scott Kelby's Photoshop Insider)


----------

